

Google Drive coming soon? - mherdeg
http://codereview.chromium.org/7819004/

======
mherdeg
Oh hey, also via <http://twitter.com/#!/semenko/status/109047299207987200>

~~~
semenko
+1 for the credit.

"drive.google.com" doesn't resolve (yet)

------
timmyd

      EXPECT_TRUE(state->IsEnabledForHost(&domain_state,  "docs.google.com", true));
      EXPECT_TRUE(state->IsEnabledForHost(&domain_state, "sites.google.com", true));
      EXPECT_TRUE(state->IsEnabledForHost(&domain_state, "drive.google.com", true));

------
philjr
This could just as easily be for Google's self-driven car!

------
sirwanqutbi
Mind explaining what it is.. ?

